# PICTURES from February 15 2010 snow fall



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

hey guys i just want to see all of your guys work that you did today!!!

i had alot of work and i bet so did everyone els.

i dont want to look trough the atv pic form just to see clean atvs.

i want to atvs in action or work done!

here are some of mine

1st picture is of a driveway i did that hadnt been done since the first snow fall. also there is a wall there that just made plowing the driveway even harder. there was ice all over the driveway!!

2nd pic is after i did a driveway for the 3rd time today. i pushed the pile across the street as seen in the picture. then i did a donut to turn around and stop to do the rest of the driveway. when i came back i saw that i was right in the middle of my donut so i took a picture. ha

3rd picture is the pile of the 1st pictures driveway. that pile is a little more than 1/4 of the snow on the drive way. the other 3/4 is out across the street. and i did go and cleean up the spots of snow that fell off that pile that you can see in the picture!!!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*last pic*

here is another pile


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice ATV! I'll bet the across the street neighbors love you!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

ha i dont care. i do them too!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Theres my twin looking good thats crazy my plastice is seperated below the sea there also


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah i cant keep it together but it doesnt bother me


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Louiso;1003138 said:


> yeah i cant keep it together but it doesnt bother me


same here cant keep it together but it really doesnt bother me either


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

every time i go to ride it i push it back in but it just pops out... i have thought about tape but then i would have to deal with an ungly color mismatch. is yours and 05 also?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

*sorry*

i forgot to add this picture but still cant with a quick post anyway

these are the wheels i think i am going to get....yes i know there on a 750 but they will still fit mine!!!!

and no this is not my atv in the picture and yes my dads atv is a 750 but his is dark green

Deere615 should i get them or not?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ehh for rims its sorta personal preferance. I sorta like the stock black rims on my. I think black rims looks real cool with white plastic but if you like em get them!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

ha i might but if i do then we wont be twins so i dont know


----------

